# Do you need a center support for 55 Gal tank?



## Treadmark (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm new here but been messing around with fish tanks for 36 year off and on. Been a while since my last tank and my wife ended up buying a 55 gal tank at a yard sale. When the guy at the pet store found out we had an older tank that didn't have a support bar across the middle he said there was some chance of the tank breaking under the wieght. A different pet shop told me older tanks had thicker glass that that's why they didn't have the support bar in the middle. Anyone know the real story here? I've added the gravel, wood pieces and filled with water but have not added plants or fish yet. Thanks for any info.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The support bars came into use when the tank factories started using thinner glass to save money. The older tanks made without the center brace don't need a center brace.
It must be pretty old, though!


----------



## Treadmark (Dec 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the Feedback*

Well it's set up and away we go. Thanks for the reply (it will make my wife sleep easier) as I felt pretty good about using it anyway. Now to just get everything running smoothly.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MY tank has no support bar either - so far I dont have water on my floor.. 

I beleive my tank is about 20 years old.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon tank which has of about 1cm thick but it still has a centre support bar in its stand


----------

